# A+ Certification



## bengal85

I am soon going to attempt to sit for my A+. I was wondering if any one had any helpful advice that I could take into my study sessions or even the cert its self.


Thanks for all the help


----------



## Turbo10

I took it about 7-8 months ago and passed, honestly if you just read through the books and revise what you are crap at its easy. It was quite a while ago so i cant remeber what came up and what didnt but i know that 702 is harder than 701, or the second one is harder than the first. However they are both pretty easy and if you study enough youll do fine mate.

Good luck


----------



## bengal85

Ok very nice. Yeah I have a couple books that I am reading through and what not. I sure do hope I can pass it first time through


----------



## danthrax

What have you been using for study materials?  I have not yet attempted my A+ certification but plan to within the next 6 months.  I know that the practice tests I have been using that came on cd-rom with the book I bought are a good test prep.  They say if you are getting 90% correct answers or better consistently that you should be ready to pass the real test.


----------



## bengal85

I have books that I got at school they are both Comptia approved big thick study books


----------



## Turbo10

danthrax said:


> What have you been using for study materials?  I have not yet attempted my A+ certification but plan to within the next 6 months.  I know that the practice tests I have been using that came on cd-rom with the book I bought are a good test prep.  They say if you are getting 90% correct answers or better consistently that you should be ready to pass the real test.



Not necessarily, the exams change quite a fair bit and you could find that all the stuff that was in the practice tests will not be in the test. But you will still gain the knowledge from the practic tests its just that they might be worded differently in the exam which could put you off.


----------



## AE7

I am A+ Certified. I got it for free, and am happy to have it, but it has no purpose. One line on a resume that says, "A+ Certified - June 2007," is not really impressive. Jobs will not knock at your doorstep, and money will not fall from the heavens.

Best way to study is to go to Barnes and Noble, Amazon, Borders, or somewhere, and buy a CompTIA A+ Q/A book. Read through that thing a few times; if you don't understand something, force yourself to research. After that, you should be good to go.


----------



## bengal85

I didn't think about the Q&A books.. that is actually a really good idea. I will try that one


----------



## Turbo10

AE7 said:


> I am A+ Certified. I got it for free, and am happy to have it, but it has no purpose. One line on a resume that says, "A+ Certified - June 2007," is not really impressive. Jobs will not knock at your doorstep, and money will not fall from the heavens.
> 
> Best way to study is to go to Barnes and Noble, Amazon, Borders, or somewhere, and buy a CompTIA A+ Q/A book. Read through that thing a few times; if you don't understand something, force yourself to research. After that, you should be good to go.



yeah obviously its not an amazing certification but it still looks alright on your CV and how many certs will make money fall from the sky?


----------



## AE7

Turbo10 said:


> yeah obviously its not an amazing certification but it still looks alright on your CV and how many certs will make money fall from the sky?



Becoming a CCIE makes money fall from the sky, so does MCAD.

If you're a project manager, or related, a PMP certification brings money.


----------



## danthrax

AE7 said:


> Becoming a CCIE makes money fall from the sky, so does MCAD.
> 
> If you're a project manager, or related, a PMP certification brings money.



True.  A+ Certification is good for somebody just getting into the IT field and can help to get entry level jobs.  Obviously it's not designed to get you a high-paying managerial job anywhere, and anyone getting A+ certified that thinks they're gonna be good to go in the IT field is nuts!

You make a good point though, there are other forms of training that an individual should look into to really make themselves viable to companies.


----------



## AE7

danthrax said:


> True.  A+ Certification is good for somebody just getting into the IT field and can help to get entry level jobs.  Obviously it's not designed to get you a high-paying managerial job anywhere, and anyone getting A+ certified that thinks they're gonna be good to go in the IT field is nuts!
> 
> You make a good point though, there are other forms of training that an individual should look into to really make themselves viable to companies.



Yeah, but I wish I had done things different, even though I am a full-time Computer Engineering student. I should have did a Network+, Security+, and Linux+ when I had my school paying for it, but I was too busy working on a cluster project.

My friend, who is 10 years older, is a CCIE. He took his after he finished a bachelor's degree with some crappy major, like Communications or Business Admin. He was recently offered a $200,000/yr. job in New York without even applying for the position.

The PMP is my next certification.


----------



## Turbo10

AE7 said:


> Becoming a CCIE makes money fall from the sky, so does MCAD.
> 
> If you're a project manager, or related, a PMP certification brings money.



yeah theres well sought afters certs but you still need a job, like CISCO something stupid like 5% of networking is cisco but you get paid like triple figure salary if you get a job cisco related


----------



## bengal85

Hmm all of this is really good info. Now what you you all think if I said I wanted to get my MCDST even though its gone in june


----------



## AE7

Turbo10 said:


> yeah theres well sought afters certs but you still need a job, like CISCO something stupid like 5% of networking is cisco but you get paid like triple figure salary if you get a job cisco related



Cisco certifications don't mean you can only work in Cisco infrastructure. It's a plus, but many other companies are quite popular, e.g., Barracuda, Juniper, SonicWall, Foundry, HP, etc. 

Any company filling a networking position would consider someone with a Cisco certification. Realistically, probably CCNA or above would be preferred.



bengal85 said:


> Hmm all of this is really good info. Now what you you all think if I said I wanted to get my MCDST even though its gone in june



I would consider an A+ IT Technician certification to be a step above that, mostly because the MCDST is knowing how to click about Windows. The A+ is more of a cross-platform, well-rounded certification.

It might be more worthwhile to stay focused on college degrees or certificates. I know community colleges around my area have had this trend of starting Computer Security associate's degree programs lately. I would check into that.


----------



## bengal85

AE7 said:


> Cisco certifications don't mean you can only work in Cisco infrastructure. It's a plus, but many other companies are quite popular, e.g., Barracuda, Juniper, SonicWall, Foundry, HP, etc.
> 
> Any company filling a networking position would consider someone with a Cisco certification. Realistically, probably CCNA or above would be preferred.
> 
> 
> 
> I would consider an A+ IT Technician certification to be a step above that, mostly because the MCDST is knowing how to click about Windows. The A+ is more of a cross-platform, well-rounded certification.
> 
> It might be more worthwhile to stay focused on college degrees or certificates. I know community colleges around my area have had this trend of starting Computer Security associate's degree programs lately. I would check into that.




Ok sounds good...my career goal as of right now is to be a DST. Thats why i was thinking about taking my MCDST.


----------



## AE7

bengal85 said:


> Ok sounds good...my career goal as of right now is to be a DST. Thats why i was thinking about taking my MCDST.



Shoot a little higher than DST and try to specialize in an area. Most DSTs only make around $30,000/yr. The best route, with ever growing networks, might be security or networking. Most of those people start out around $40,000/yr. and move up to $50k or $60k within 5-10 years.

I started out as a technician, but realized that I didn't like dealing with Windows and idiot users-the two just aren't a good match. So I went towards servers, which is miserable when you're young, because the 50 year old network engineers and security folks think they know everything. They don't want 'some kid' performing their job role faster and for lower pay. So, I found development to be more for me, and I specialize in web applications. I have requirements delivered to me and I design/code using whatever I feel is appropriate. It works out nicely, I am happy doing it, and the pay is not awful for part-time.


----------



## bengal85

Very nice I have no programming experience though. I like researching and repairing windows machines. I find fixing and supporting users as fun. But every one is different and has different career objectives. I may find out the same thing as you when I get out in the field.


----------



## danthrax

AE7 said:


> Shoot a little higher than DST and try to specialize in an area. Most DSTs only make around $30,000/yr. The best route, with ever growing networks, might be security or networking. Most of those people start out around $40,000/yr. and move up to $50k or $60k within 5-10 years.
> 
> I started out as a technician, but realized that I didn't like dealing with Windows and idiot users-the two just aren't a good match. So I went towards servers, which is miserable when you're young, because the 50 year old network engineers and security folks think they know everything. They don't want 'some kid' performing their job role faster and for lower pay. So, I found development to be more for me, and I specialize in web applications. I have requirements delivered to me and I design/code using whatever I feel is appropriate. It works out nicely, I am happy doing it, and the pay is not awful for part-time.



You make a good point about dealing with idiot-users and Windows.  What route did you take to get to where you are today?  Doing something in development greatly interests me.

Edit:  Not trying to steal the thread from the OP, just curious about AE7's path to where he is today.


----------



## bengal85

danthrax said:


> You make a good point about dealing with idiot-users and Windows.  What route did you take to get to where you are today?  Doing something in development greatly interests me.
> 
> Edit:  Not trying to steal the thread from the OP, just curious about AE7's path to where he is today.



Hey man its all cool I am actually wonder the exact same thing. So I guess thanks for posting


----------



## bengal85

any one else have anything to add?


----------



## AE7

danthrax said:


> You make a good point about dealing with idiot-users and Windows.  What route did you take to get to where you are today?  Doing something in development greatly interests me.
> 
> Edit:  Not trying to steal the thread from the OP, just curious about AE7's path to where he is today.





danthrax said:


> You make a good point about dealing with idiot-users and Windows.  What route did you take to get to where you are today?  Doing something in development greatly interests me.
> 
> Edit:  Not trying to steal the thread from the OP, just curious about AE7's path to where he is today.



I'll try to give you a timeline. I started out in high school just like everyone else, building my own PCs, messing around with hardware, helping people out with problems, etc. I took a computer science class in high school during my senior year; it was all Java, nothing more. It was okay, I didn't much care for Java, probably because I was too immature at the time and I didn't really have a strong background. 

The more I look back on it, Java is a bad language to start with-it makes for lazy programmers, because of the Java Class Library. Beginner programmers have all these shiny, new Java toys, and don't know how any of them work, when knowing how they work is the name of the game. It's best to start with C++. Sorry, that's me rambling about...

Later in my senior year, I took another course that was based around the A+ and Cisco Networking Academy. This was a breeze, I was asked to compete for the school. I got a little bit of recognition, and the school offered to pay for my A+ certification and two other guys' if I made it to the state competition. I got second in the state competition, got my A+ for free, and had my name in newspapers for a little while.

A family friend from the past had been reading the newspapers, and had heard my name. This family friend had scored a six-figure job, and was looking for another IT staff member in the department. She found me, sent a business card my way, asking that I call her. I made the call a few weeks before I graduated high school, and arranged an interview. I got the job before I graduated, and started working.

The job was mainly a support role, which was fun for ~4 months. Then our network needed an upgrade, and we needed server infrastructure bad. So I changed things around to start working on that. That got annoying fast, the 50 year old network engineers and security people don't like to let somebody less than half their age tell them that a server needs a public IP and needs to be put in the DMZ. I got frustrated, luckily we have two Internet connections, I took the unused connection and made it my own. Network engineers are also stingy with SSL certificates, I later found out.

After that mess, I started getting questions about building business intelligence systems, just to see how many visitors came through our place. So I put some stuff together, event management systems and such. I made everything to be a web application, because it could be accessible from anywhere without a VPN. It could be just as secure using a relatively low amount of code and SSL. 

I still support users, but I have a supervisor who likes doing that sort of thing. It makes life easier on me, but the supervisor can't code or use anything outside of Windows.

I started college at some point in there, I am a Computer Engineering major going into my 3rd year. It has been fun and as my department grows, there's always a need for a new system. I think the department enjoys having a developer, too. Rather than paying out $10,000 for a system, they can have me custom build something for cheaper, and cut out the extra fluff that we won't use. Plus, a new custom system can tie in with other custom systems. Depending on the project scope, it takes me around a week to turn a prototype using Python or PHP.


----------



## bengal85

Very nice I am just in a college certification program now. I am thinking about at some point possibly going for a CS degree not to sure it will depend on what the job hunt brings


----------



## teamhex

Got my A+ a few months ago.
 I had a list of all the possible questions and their answers. I just studied the night before and I passed both with some pretty decent scores. Work paid for it, so I figured I might as well get it. Hardest part was that there were 1000 questions I had. 500 for each test. Good thing they duplicate questions 4-5 times per set.


----------



## bengal85

ahh very nice. Do you still have that document by chance


----------



## teamhex

bengal85 said:


> ahh very nice. Do you still have that document by chance



I don't right now, but let me ask around and see if anyone has the .PDF still.


----------



## bengal85

teamhex said:


> I don't right now, but let me ask around and see if anyone has the .PDF still.



ok sounds good. just send me a message if you ever do find it.


----------



## tlarkin

well I will give you my quick history....

Went to college in 1999 for arts.  At the time got a part time tech job at a computer store for money.  Ended up hating art and dropping out my Sr year of college.   Stayed in IT, and worked at the computer store for about 5 years.  They paid for all my certs.  I repaired PCs, Macs, TVs, electronics, and we were also a reseller and systems builder.

Then got a job as a network tech for a school district and supported their PCs and Macs.  I got into some server work.  Wrote my first set of shell scripts automating the zen imaging process for our PCs over PXE boot.  It was pretty cool.  I wrote a menu that listed all the models in the district.  All the techs had to do was PXE boot, select which model they were imaging by hitting the number displayed on the screen, and the rest was automated.  This opened the door to the Unix/Linux world to me on a professional perspective, where as before Linux was just a hobby of mine.

Then a neighboring school district about 4.5 years ago started a 1:1 program.   Giving all teachers and students in the high schools Macbooks.   I was known in the area as a Mac guy, sometimes by defacto (because no one else was doing Mac stuff) so they offered me a job, paid me a lot more money and let me run the show.  So, I jumped ship and have been here the last 4 years.  I manage 6,000 Macbooks, 2,000 iMacs and around 40 OS X Servers, plus a few random Linux boxes here and there.

I have been published a few times and interviewed and been in case studies in IT enterprise type stuff.  Almost all of it dealing with multiplatform stuff with Macs, PCs and Linux and Windows stuff.   

In the last 6 months I have interviewed with some major companies.  Apple, Google, Stanford, Berkley, and some major contracting companies, and I always got far in every interview process.  However, I never got any of the jobs.  My experience and skills landed me my 3rd and 4th interview at some of these places but never got me the whole job.   Mind you most people neer get past the first interview at a lot of these companies.  I think that is because I have similar competition with a piece of paper.

I am gonna go back to school and finish up my degree finally.   Probably dabble in software development with an emphasis of open source software management.   I don't really want to use MS products, they are boring and lack features I like to work with.  

Moral of the story is, certs will get you into places, experience gets you into a lot of more, but HR will always compare you on paper rather than your actual skill set.  Having your degree makes you look good on paper.   It is dumb, because when I finally go back to school I am going to test out of half my classes.  Why would I take a network+ class and an A+ class when I already got the certs?   Why would I take an intro to Unix when I am a Unix admin and can shell script?   

The whole education system is jacked, and I am very jaded by it.  However, it is in your best interest to get your degree just because.   I am all self taught which speaks for itself sometimes.  When I finish my degree I will have 15 years or so professional experience, 6+ of me being the head guy and finally my piece of paper.  Then I will go back to silicone valley and say hire me fools!

Don't get me wrong, I make pretty good money right now. Enough to live off of and save and buy stuff and invest and support my life style.  However, I want the higher end job because I am older now, and not for the money.  I want it for the challenge.


----------



## teamhex

tlarkin said:


> .....
> The whole education system is jacked, and I am very jaded by it.......



I'm with you there man. The education system is bass ackwards. I started fixing computers and learning about them from the time I was 13. Got a part time assistant type job for a PC tech, learned a bit more, then started working at a school district as a full time PC/Network tech. Only things I have are my A+, FOI(Fiber Optics Installer), and iv taken Cisco 1 and 3(Need to finish out my CCNA, but its alot of study. What was a hobby turned into a career I suppose. I haven't decided fully on that part, but yeah me and the education system don't get along . Paper doesn't mean anything, in fact the more you have the more of a tool you become(just general observation).


----------



## bengal85

teamhex said:


> I'm with you there man. The education system is bass ackwards. I started fixing computers and learning about them from the time I was 13. Got a part time assistant type job for a PC tech, learned a bit more, then started working at a school district as a full time PC/Network tech. Only things I have are my A+, FOI(Fiber Optics Installer), and iv taken Cisco 1 and 3(Need to finish out my CCNA, but its alot of study. What was a hobby turned into a career I suppose. I haven't decided fully on that part, but yeah me and the education system don't get along . Paper doesn't mean anything, in fact the more you have the more of a tool you become(just general observation).



Yeah I have heard this that is why I am hoping to stay away from the education system. Unless I get a job at a university I would probably take that. I am hoping to get a pc tech or IT tech job and then in about 15 years open my own small business. I have started my small business already I am just waiting on the funding and the cliental that will allow me to have a store front and be able to stop working out of my business partners bedroom.


----------



## tlarkin

teamhex said:


> I'm with you there man. The education system is bass ackwards. I started fixing computers and learning about them from the time I was 13. Got a part time assistant type job for a PC tech, learned a bit more, then started working at a school district as a full time PC/Network tech. Only things I have are my A+, FOI(Fiber Optics Installer), and iv taken Cisco 1 and 3(Need to finish out my CCNA, but its alot of study. What was a hobby turned into a career I suppose. I haven't decided fully on that part, but yeah me and the education system don't get along . Paper doesn't mean anything, in fact the more you have the more of a tool you become(just general observation).



Sorry a degree is actually worth a lot.  What I don't get is you gotta take courses like music appreciation, or the history of bowling in college.   Really?  Why would I want to pay for that crap?  College should be sciences, math, and then your trade - ie engineering, medical, technology, architect, etc.   There is no need for music appreciation, unless you are going for a music degree.   College is just plain dumb in that regard and it is a system to make the colleges money.  Universities make a crap ton of money.   You look at it the average BA is around $40k per a student, and they have 5,000 students on average, that is $200 million dollars right there.  Then add in the hidden fees, books, material costs, etc.   Then you look at high end schools where a BA costs $120k, and they are making billions of dollars.

I have no problem with education making money.  My problem is education is all about making money unfortunately.   Also, I think that we need to focus on learning actual stuff that is needed, and not under water basket weaving, bowling, or whatever other dumb class they make you take for credit which does nothing but cost you money.

However, getting that degree is a good thing.   Trust me on this.  I have many certifications and 10+ years experience, but at the same time I have almost maxed out where I can go with what I got.  I will say in IT there is a huge exception though.   A lot of people who have degrees and work in IT do not have an IT degree.  Most of them got a degree in something else then decided they hated it and fell into IT.   I went into IT just because I knew computers and I ended up really liking it.


----------



## Dystopia

teamhex said:


> I'm with you there man. The education system is bass ackwards. I started fixing computers and learning about them from the time I was 13. Got a part time assistant type job for a PC tech, learned a bit more, then started working at a school district as a full time PC/Network tech. Only things I have are my A+, FOI(Fiber Optics Installer), and iv taken Cisco 1 and 3(Need to finish out my CCNA, but its alot of study. What was a hobby turned into a career I suppose. I haven't decided fully on that part, but yeah me and the education system don't get along . Paper doesn't mean anything, in fact the more you have the more of a tool you become(just general observation).



Yeah what sucks though is, these days, being good isn't really good enough. You often need a degree, or a cert, otherwise the hiring company has issues with insurance. Of course, then, when you got Best Buy with their "professional" geek squad, they don't know squat.


----------



## salvage-this

31!m!n80r said:


> ...Of course, then, when you got Best Buy with their "professional" geek squad, they don't know squat.



I don't know how some people get a job there.  

I an getting my A+ and NET+ this summer.  I am still going for a degree in computer information technology but I just want something that will get my foot in the door on applications to tech places.  Telling them that I am an active member here and that I fix plenty of problems for friends, family, relatives does not seem to go all that far.


----------



## emac227

tlarkin said:


> Sorry a degree is actually worth a lot.  What I don't get is you gotta take courses like music appreciation, or the history of bowling in college.   Really?  Why would I want to pay for that crap?  College should be sciences, math, and then your trade - ie engineering, medical, technology, architect, etc.   There is no need for music appreciation, unless you are going for a music degree.   College is just plain dumb in that regard and it is a system to make the colleges money.  Universities make a crap ton of money.   You look at it the average BA is around $40k per a student, and they have 5,000 students on average, that is $200 million dollars right there.  Then add in the hidden fees, books, material costs, etc.   Then you look at high end schools where a BA costs $120k, and they are making billions of dollars.
> 
> I have no problem with education making money.  My problem is education is all about making money unfortunately.   Also, I think that we need to focus on learning actual stuff that is needed, and not under water basket weaving, bowling, or whatever other dumb class they make you take for credit which does nothing but cost you money.
> 
> However, getting that degree is a good thing.   Trust me on this.  I have many certifications and 10+ years experience, but at the same time I have almost maxed out where I can go with what I got.  I will say in IT there is a huge exception though.   A lot of people who have degrees and work in IT do not have an IT degree.  Most of them got a degree in something else then decided they hated it and fell into IT.   I went into IT just because I knew computers and I ended up really liking it.


my college is fairly good in terms of no dumb courses


----------



## lion149

If you plan to work for a small company or own a business you will be ok, apply to big company without a degree and let me know how far you get...

With anything in life there is always an exception to the rule, chance that is you? SLIM


----------



## tlarkin

Upper management almost always requires a degree.   Like I said, you don't need it, but it definitely help a lot.


----------



## bengal85

Yeah I am not really sure how far i am going to want to go. I do want to have my own business. I have the business started but I would love to get to the point of being able to have a store front someday and just work there


----------



## strollin

I'm older than most of you guys but I'd advise you to get a degree, which is the same advice I give my 4 kid (all in college).

I started out as a tech 40 years ago (before PCs existed).  I have several friends that also were techs back then.  While I was working as a tech, I went to school at night and got an AA degree in Electronics then a BS in Management.  My friends didn't.  I ended up as their supervisor.  

We all moved on to other jobs.  I went into management and software engineering in the Silicon Valley.  Some of my friends did quite well in the salary department (all ended up in engineering positions) making as much or more than I did but, when layoffs came around, my friends without degrees got laid off first.  Once laid off, it took them many months to find another job.  I've been working 40 years and have only been laid off once in my career, it took me 10 months to find another job.  My friends have been laid off 3-4 or more times and it takes them 18 months to 2 years to find another job, often at a reduced salary.  One friend got laid off 10 years ago and has never been able to find a job lasting more than a year and makes substantially less, he currently has no job and tells people he's retired.  Another friend finally found a lasting job but he makes only a fraction of the income he used to.

I've asked all my friends if they regret not earning their degree and everyone of them agreed and all believe if they had a degree they would have better job security.

It's true that if you run your own business you won't need a degree but businesses can fail and a degree is a great backup.

(Sorry this is so long)


----------



## bengal85

yeah I see what you are saying. On the other hand if I have to go my whole career as a tech then I am totally fine with that. my passion is being a tech and its the type of passion that will never die.


----------



## ComputerGirl84

I'm also studying for A+ cert. Right now I'm completing a PC Repair program. I'm also reading two A+ books:

1. Comptia A+ certification by Mike Meyers
2. Comptia A+ certification study guide by Jane and Charles Holcombe.

They both come with CD's and they're great.


----------



## bengal85

ComputerGirl84 said:


> I'm also studying for A+ cert. Right now I'm completing a PC Repair program. I'm also reading two A+ books:
> 
> 1. Comptia A+ certification by Mike Meyers
> 2. Comptia A+ certification study guide by Jane and Charles Holcombe.
> 
> They both come with CD's and they're great.



oh man that mike meyers book would be great he is like an IT GOD..LOL I am going to have to look for that one.. 

do you know when you will test yet


----------



## Turbo10

bengal85 said:


> oh man that mike meyers book would be great he is like an IT GOD..LOL I am going to have to look for that one..
> 
> do you know when you will test yet



i have a Network+ book by Mike Meyers, hes awesome


----------



## Platinum

I'm going for my CSSA in a few weeks. This will be my first cert.

Anyone have this? How is the exam? 

I've been doing the elearning modules and I have access to one in a live environment that I've been basically put in charge of so I've been learning quite a bit hands on. Going to take the class and exam though like I said in a few weeks.

I completely skipped A+ though, IMO it's kinda pointless. It's good in the sense that it lets people know that you know what you're talking about and have at least heard the terms before. It may help you get in the door too, but the real key is how you use the knowledge in practice.


----------



## bengal85

Turbo10 said:


> i have a Network+ book by Mike Meyers, hes awesome



Yeah he is really good and he really knows what he is talking about to..so I know the info that I am getting by reading his books is going to be good solid information


----------



## bengal85

Platinum said:


> I'm going for my CSSA in a few weeks. This will be my first cert.
> 
> Anyone have this? How is the exam?
> 
> I've been doing the elearning modules and I have access to one in a live environment that I've been basically put in charge of so I've been learning quite a bit hands on. Going to take the class and exam though like I said in a few weeks.
> 
> I completely skipped A+ though, IMO it's kinda pointless. It's good in the sense that it lets people know that you know what you're talking about and have at least heard the terms before. It may help you get in the door too, but the real key is how you use the knowledge in practice.




What is the CSSA I dont think I have heard of the that cert...maybe I have and just dont know it


----------



## ComputerGirl84

bengal85 said:


> oh man that mike meyers book would be great he is like an IT GOD..LOL I am going to have to look for that one..
> 
> do you know when you will test yet




Sorry I just saw you post.  I'm not sure when I can take it yet, I had alot going on lately and I haven't been able to spend as much time as I wanted to studying. But I should finish my classes soon. And the book is awsome.  For my classes we study Scott Muller's books, there pretty good too, But mike meyers is the best so far.


----------



## bengal85

ComputerGirl84 said:


> Sorry I just saw you post.  I'm not sure when I can take it yet, I had alot going on lately and I haven't been able to spend as much time as I wanted to studying. But I should finish my classes soon. And the book is awsome.  For my classes we study Scott Muller's books, there pretty good too, But mike meyers is the best so far.



I dont have any of the Scott muller books..all I have are mike myers books. I totally understand that life gets busy seems like I have been swamped with things to do as well. I need to get back to the books and get this test knocked out. I am not sure when that would be though. I hope soon.


----------

